# Japanese Resource Suggestions



## Flaminius

Hello posters,

I am pleased to announce the opening of Japanese Resources Suggestion sticky. This thread will invite you to contribute resources that help learner in various aspects of the Japanese language. Contributions, upon approval, are to be listed in Japanese Resources Thread, which is at the top of the Japanese Forum. Please note that this thread is NOT the Japanese resources collection but a place to suggest resources that other posters may find useful.

*Format*

Please make sure that your suggestions contain the following items:
a. URL
b. a short description of the Web page: what information it presents, how the info is presented and so on.
c. one and only one *category label*

Below is an example contribution:


> Softwares
> http://abctajpu.mozdev.org/ - A Firefox add-on to enable easy input of Unicode characters: includes kana shortcuts.


*Category labels*

In order to easily locate resources, approved links are going to be sorted out in separate sections, each of which consisting of links relevant to a particular topic. Please use category labels to suggest where the posted resources should belong to. Below are the category labels tentatively created. If you come up with a resource that fits in none of the labels, you are free to propose a new category label in your suggestion post.

Character and Writing, Online Lessons/Tutorials, Words and Phrases, Literature, Pronunciation, Web Services, Media, About Japanese, Dictionaries and Other Reference, Softwares


*Use of this thread*

This thread is maintained only for suggestions. *Please check our Japanese resources collection before posting suggestions.* To do so, click here. In case you find problems with existing links (such as broken links, indecent contents, redundant items etc.), kindly contact Japanese Forum moderator via PM: Flaminius.

I hope we can all benefit from this asset and contribute to its development.


Post early, post often.
Flaminius
Japanese Forum moderator


----------



## Flaminius

Resource bank:
https://forum.wordreference.com/threads/365077/

incantations

[URL='http://example.com/file.html'][plain]http://example.com/file.html[/plain][/URL] - short explanation
[URL='http://example.com/file.html'][plain]http://example.com/file.html[/plain][/URL] - short explanation
[URL='http://example.com/file.html'][plain]http://example.com/file.html[/plain][/URL] - short explanation
[URL='http://example.com/file.html'][plain]http://example.com/file.html[/plain][/URL] - short explanation


----------



## Flaminius

https://chiholog.net/yonalog - yonalog全国47都道府県議会議事録横断検索: cross searches the minutes of the councils of 47 prefectures


----------



## Flaminius

https://w.atwiki.jp/kotozora/pages/130.html - 東條操『全国方言辞典』 in spreadsheet by 岡島昭浩


----------



## Flaminius

http://base1.nijl.ac.jp/~meiji_pa/ - 『明治期出版広告データベース』Publishing and Advertisement Database in Meiji Era


----------



## Flaminius

https://mmsrv.ninjal.ac.jp/okinawago/ - 国立国語研究所編『沖縄語辞典』(1963; 2001⁹) digitized by NINJAL


----------



## Flaminius

https://a4lg.com/downloads/library/a4lg-筆順指導の手びき.html - 筆順指導の手びき (1959¹⁵, [1958]), or Guidelines for Teaching Stroke Orders by 文部省


----------



## Flaminius

http://vsarpj.orinst.ox.ac.uk/corpus/searching.html - The Oxford Corpus of Old Japanese, オックスフォード上代日本語コーパス


----------



## Flaminius

http://www.coelang.tufs.ac.jp/ipa/ - IPAモジュール by 東京外国語大学言語モジュール
https://wcd-ihp.ascdc.sinica.edu.tw/union/search.php# - 歷史文字資料庫統合檢索系統 searches 簡牘字典 as well as character databases from Japan.


----------



## Flaminius

https://furigana.info/ - ふりがな文庫 finds attested furigana's, or pronunciation aids, of Chinese characters.  Search by kanjis, kanas, or authors.


----------



## Flaminius

https://pothos.blue/setuzokusi.htm - 接続詞について (definitions and explanations on clause linkage markers)


----------



## Flaminius

https://covid19-tagengo.com/ - COVID-19 多言語情報ポータル / COVID-19 Multilingual Support Project, maintained by TUFS students and alumni


----------



## Flaminius

http://www.mebag.com/index/daikannwa/list.asp - searches 大漢和辞典 for a single Chinese character


----------



## Flaminius

https://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/901674 - 読方入門 (文部省 1884) is helpful for learning cursive Japanese glyphs.


----------



## Flaminius

https://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/991569 - 『俚言集覧』あ−け
https://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/991570 - 『俚言集覧』こ−に
https://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/991571 - 『俚言集覧』に−を


----------



## Flaminius

https://v.ouj.ac.jp/view/ouj/#/navi/vod?ca=30012 - 放送大学「日本語学入門」2020年、全15回


----------



## Flaminius

https://www.joao-roiz.jp/AOZORA/ - Aozora Bunko : 青空文庫検索
https://www.joao-roiz.jp/JPDICT/ - Japanese pre-modern dictionaries 日本近代辞書・字書集 searches 言海.


----------



## Flaminius

https://researchmap.jp/blogs/blog_entries/view/82454/b934692708ac48cc3b22cf422b442c50?frame_id=689859 - Growing list of resources for learning cursive scripts, or くずし字.


----------



## Flaminius

https://plaza.umin.ac.jp/~GHDNet/98/g821zoku.html - 冨岡譲二「カタカナ医学俗語集（救急医療編）」1998年。


----------



## Flaminius

http://www2.mmc.atomi.ac.jp/~katou/kanjionDB/ - 資料横断的な漢字音・漢語音データベース as of 2021-05-14


----------



## Flaminius

https://dl.ndl.go.jp/info:ndljp/pid/992439 - 簗瀬栄『教育適用南部方言集』八戸町、簗瀬栄、1906年。


----------



## Flaminius

https://books.google.com/books?id=TFJAAQAAMAAJ&printsec=frontcover#v=onepage&q&f=false - Vocabulario da Lingoa de Iapam / 日葡辞書, パリ本 [1603] 1976


----------



## Flaminius

https://www.dmuchgis.com/myojimap/ - 日本の名字マップ by 立命館大学, アクトン・ウインズ株式会社


----------



## Flaminius

http://tgrb.jp/dic/ - 津軽語辞書 by 弘大×AI×津軽弁プロジェクト


----------



## Flaminius

http://jhlee.sakura.ne.jp/JEV/ - Japanese Educational Vocabulary (JEV; 日本語教育語彙表) compiles 17,920 headwords.


----------



## Flaminius

https://search.hng-data.org/ - 漢字字体規範史データセット単字検索, abbr. to HNG単字検索


----------



## Flaminius

https://vvlexicon.ninjal.ac.jp/ - 複合動詞レキシコン / Compound Verb Lexicon
Mentioned by KLAUSED.


----------



## Flaminius

https://lab.ndl.go.jp/ngramviewer/ - NDL Ngram Viewer searches over 280k copyright free holdings.


----------

